# WTB: Colnago C50 frame 55cm



## NorCalBiker (Jul 10, 2006)

Looking to buy a Colnago C50 frame 55cm. 

I also have a 57 cm that I can trade.


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

Norcal,
Did you see the 55cm being advertised on the Serotta forum by CPP? I sold him that frameset brand new a little under a year ago. He was a nice guy to deal with.


----------



## NorCalBiker (Jul 10, 2006)

Nope! Is he still selling it?


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

NorCalBiker said:


> Nope! Is he still selling it?


Isn't that you 'norcalbiker' posting in the following thread??:

http://www.serotta.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23290


----------



## NorCalBiker (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks for the link. I did see that before, but he is all the way to Swiz.


----------

